# rocking over CMU Fireplace



## sirfranky (Jul 28, 2009)

I recently removed the outdated brick veneer from a fireplace. Is is best to first pin cement board to the CMU first then attach sheetrock


----------



## sirfranky (Jul 28, 2009)

*Prepping a CMU built fireplace...*

I removed the outdated stone veneer from a Cement block fireplace. I am considering just sheetrocking it. I am concerned about possible deterioration of the sheetrock. Anyone agree that I should put cement board up first or not at all . Reason for the post is just trying to make the job less expensive then having the cost of stone veneer added...


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Steel studs and sheet rock, done.


----------



## sirfranky (Jul 28, 2009)

Is it possible to sheet it with 3/4 ply then sheetrock it?


----------



## bytor (Jan 23, 2010)

Not likely....typically need 2" clearance to combustible materials. In our area we need 4" clearance to combustibles below the smoke shelf...


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Steel studs


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

sirfranky said:


> Is it possible to sheet it with 3/4 ply then sheetrock it?


If you need to build it out 3/4" use metal hat track.


----------



## sirfranky (Jul 28, 2009)

*Got it*

I spoke with a drywall contractor... He glues it on with construction adhesive been doin it that way for years Just in case anyone else needed to know.:clap:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Threads merged. (Therefore the posts may not read clearly and in order)


----------



## AZ Stone Veneer (Jul 28, 2010)

I've been seeing where contractors have been gluing the sheet rock on...


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I've seen it glued up. Seen the porous brick on the outside cause a leak and saw what it took to clean up the mess.:thumbsup:

I'd go with hat track screwed to the CMU with Tapcons. Easy rock job from there.


----------

